# Radioamatierisms >  80m SSB uztvērējs

## karloslv

Te pēdējā laikā ir modē stāstīt par topošajām konstrukcijām, tāpēc padalīšos ar savējo. Radioamatierisma sadaļā ir milzīgs panīkums - vien Inguss, šķiet, kaut kad pasen padalījās ar interesantiem uztvērējiem. 

Esmu gan samērā liels iesācējs radioamatierismā. Savulaik esmu izveidojis vienu reģeneratīvo uztvērēju uz lauktranzistoriem un vēl senāk vientranzistora FM uztvērēju no kāda veca Radio žurnāla. Tā kā diezgan aktīvi klausos īsviļņus, nolēmu ar jaunu sparu mesties iekšā. 

Mērķis konstrukcijai: 80 metru diapazona superheterodīna uztvērējs ar SSB demodulāciju. Visas izklaides mērķis ir maksimāli apgūt teorētiskus un praktiskus trikus, gūt pieredzi un izveidot pieklājīgi strādājošu iekārtu, kuru tad tālāk varētu uzlabot un tālāk papildināt līdz QRP transīverim. Sākumā, protams, taustos un vados tikai pēc labākās sirdsapziņas, jo pieredzes ir maz. Tātad šis būs viens no mēģinājumiem uzlekt augstāk par paši zināt ko.

Tātad, mani galvenie informācijas un iedvesmas avoti:
1) ARRL Handbook (amerikāņu radioamatieru līgas izdevums) - teorija, praktiskie shēmu piemēri
2) Wes Hayward & Co pieredze (grāmatas Experimental Methods in RF Design autori, kuras man diemžēl nav, taču viņiem ir vairākas publikācijas)
3) cqham.ru - konkrēti Reda grāmata (http://cqham.ru/rb/main.html), kur autors dalās ar pamatīgu pieredzi būvējot augstas klases radioaparatūru
4) amatieru projekts MKARS80 (http://www.radio-kits.co.uk/mkars80page.html)

Pamazām salikšu te visādas shēmas, taču pagaidām īsumā par konstrukciju:
1) Diapazons 3,5-4 MHz, pamatā LSB modulācija
2) Starpfrekvence 9 MHz - ērti pieejami kvarci filtram
3) Heterodīns (frekvence 5-5,5 MHz) - pārskaņošana ar maiņkondensatoru un pieregulēšana ar varikapu
4) Starpfrekvences jaucējs - balansētais diožu gredzena jaucējs
5) Nekāda RF pastiprinātāja, signāls caur ieejas filtru nonāk uzreiz jaucējā, lai nepārslogo ieeju
6) Pirms un pēc selekcijas filtra maztrokšņojošs starpfrekvences priekšpastiprinātājs ar labu dinamiku (kopbāzes slēgums ar induktīvu atgriezenisko saiti), pastiprinājums 7-8 dB
7) Selekcijas filtrs - no kvarca rezonatoriem
8 ) Starpfrekvences pastiprinātājs ar automātisko regulāciju (shēma: http://www.ka7exm.net/hycas/hycas_200712_qst.pdf), pastiprinājums 60-70 dB
9) Diožu jaucējs SSB demodulācijai (shēma kā MKARS80)
10) Kvarca heterodīns - parasts, nekādas eksotikas, 9 MHz LSB demodulācijai (var pieskaņot arī USB demodulācijai)
11) Visi konstrukcijas moduļi ar 50 omu ieejas un izejas pretestību
12) Atliek vienīgi audio pastiprinātājs - vēl savi 40 dB
13) Maksimāli daudz diskrētu detaļu, tas ļauj katru shēmas moduli simulēt un izprast.

Doma par šādu starpfrekvenci radās arī tāpēc, ka jaucēja spoguļfrekvence ir 14 MHz, kas nozīmē divas lietas - 1) nomainot ieejas filtru, var uztvert arī 20m diapazonu 2) filtram jābūt pietiekami labam, lai nelīstu iekšā spoguļdiapazons. 

Tālāk ielikšu dažas shēmas un bildes. Pirmais konstrukcijas variants top gaisa montāžā virs tekstolīta plates, veidojot katru moduli atsevišķi, jo gribas katru no tiem pārbaudīt un labot atsevišķi. Ja viss labi izdosies, izdomāšu kopējo PCB variantu.

*Upd.: pievienoju blokshēmu.*
[attachment=0:131z99y1]text4298-6-3-2.png[/attachment:131z99y1]

Svītroto bloku tāpat kā abus heterodīnus domāju ielikt vienā ekranētā kastē.

Pastiprinājuma koeficients galvenajam starpfrekvences pastūzim ir aptuvens, tas vēl būs jāpiedzen. 100 dB ir automātiskās regulēšanas dziļums.

----------


## abergs

Sen gan ar šīm lietām ņēmos...



> 4) Starpfrekvences jaucējs - balansētais diožu gredzena jaucējs
> 5) Nekāda RF pastiprinātāja, signāls caur ieejas filtru nonāk uzreiz jaucējā, lai nepārslogo ieeju


 Vai nebūtu modernāk jaucēju pēc S042P (skat. attach.) shemas, tikai uz MOSFETiem?
Cik atceros diožu jaucējs prasīja ievērojamu jaudu no heterodina, attiecīgi atsaiste, ekranēšana, pastiprināšana utt utjp.

----------


## karloslv

Varbūt arī, bet pirmkārt, šobrīd dodu priekšroku diskrētiem elementiem, otrkārt - salasījies Redu par IP3 un KP, ne pārāk ticu integrētiem jaucējiem un Gilberta cellei. Cik nu mans līmenis šobrīd ļauj, taču vēlos izspiest labus parametrus no uztvērēja. Turklāt nav tik traki - vajag 7-13 dBm līmeni, tas ir ~1 V RMS uz 50 omiem. Heterodīnu ar atsaistošo buferi un jaudas pastiprinātāju kaskādi jau esmu uztaisījis, un cik varējis notestējis un nosimulējis. Ielikšu metāla ekrānā un tad jau manīs. 

Vismaz labi, ka kādam ir interese. Ielikšu shēmas un tad varēs arī kaut ko labāk saprast.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki. 
Man kādreiz ļoooti noderēja šīs... http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/P/POLYAKOV_ ... V._T..html

Toreiz vēl papīra formātā!

----------


## karloslv

Paldies, Poļakova vārds ir dzirdēts. Vienīgi no tiešās pārveidošanas pagaidām turos tālāk, jo bez apjomīgiem trikiem no otras sānu joslas nevar tikt vaļā, un pieblīvētā amatieru diapazonā varētu būt grūti, kad turpat blakus kāds iebliež inversajā spektrā savu joslu. Vismaz mans īsviļņu uztvērējs bez LSB/USB filtrēšanas to apliecina...

----------


## karloslv

Visi moduļi principā ir izdomāti un salodēti, tagad tikai jāpārbauda un jāmontē ekranētās kastēs. 

Starpfrekvences pastiprinātāju pirms un pēc kvarca filtra veidoju pēc šīs shēmas:



No maztrokšņojošajiem tranzistoriem mūsu veikalos atradu BFR96A. Ferīta gredzenu ņēmu no Elfas (https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/in ... =58-765-94).  Uztinu 7+18+18 tinumus, rēķinot pēc Reda formulām un grafika un atstājot vēl induktivitātes rezervi. Īsti nezinu, varbūt te var lietot arī kādus trokšņu slāpēšanas ferītus, kas ir par lēto dabūjami, jo principā Reda minētā FT23-43 gredzena materiāls ir paredzēts arī RFI slāpēšanai (http://toroids.info/FT23-43.php). 

Lai pārbaudītu pastiprinātājus, izdomāju ņemt signālu no heterodīna, pietiekami vājināt un padot pastiprinātāja ieejā. No heterodīna nāk 1V signāls, tātad 40 dB vājinājums dos 10mV. Pēc kalkulatora izrēķināju T vājinātāju (http://www.random-science-tools.com/ele ... uator.html), ņēmu pretestības 47 omi un 1 oms. Pieslēdzu 47 omu pretestību pastiprinātāja izejā un ar divkanālu osciloskopu reizē mērīju ieejas un izejas signālu. Sanāca 2x (6 dB) pastiprinājums. Pie reizes pārbaudīju, vai ieejas pretestība ir 50 omi - uz T vājinātāja 1 omu pretestības tiešām bija 2x lielāks spriegums nekā pastiprinātāja ieejā, līdz ar to ieejas pretestība ir tuvu 50 omiem.

Tālākais uzdevums ir salikt pastiprinātājus kombinācijā ar kvarca filtru un nomērīt. Tur ir daudzi neskaidri jautājumi - nezināma filtra ieejas un izejas pretestība (kādi 100-400 omi), kas mainās atkarībā no frekvences un kas jāsalāgo ar 50 omiem. Izskatās, ka bieži vien tiek ielikts neliels vājinātājs (kādi 2-4 dB) filtra ieejā, lai nedaudz mīkstinātu ieejas pretestības svārstību diapazonu. Salāgot varētu gan ar platjoslas transformatoru, gan ar LC ķēdi (tai gan ir diezgan stipra frekvenču atkarība).

----------


## karloslv

Šorīt pavirzīju uz priekšu mērījumus. Heterodīns vēl joprojām ir mans vienīgais signālģenerators, to tad arī izmantoju mērījumiem, šim mērķim pārskaņojot uz 8,5-9,5 MHz darba diapazonu.

Kvarca filtru veidoju līdzīgi kā šeit: http://www.cliftonlaboratories.com/cohn ... filter.htm. Diemžēl nācās daudzus parametrus pieņemt un filtru salikt pagaidām uz dullo. Pieņēmu, ka filtra ieejas pretestība būs ~400-500 omu, un izrēķināju LC impedances pārveidotāju (http://bwrc.eecs.berkeley.edu/research/ ... match.html). 

Saslēdzu dažādās kombinācijās abus priekšpastiprinātājus un filtru, lai noteiktu, vai impedances ir salāgotas un kāds ir kopējais pastiprinājums. Aizdomas par to, ka pastiprinātājs-lc salāgotājs-filtrs varētu nelāgi uzvesties apstiprinājās - izskatījās, ka signālam klājās virsū augstākas frekvences svārstības, kā arī priekšpastiprinātāja ieejas pretestība nebija gluži 50 omu. Domāju, ka pastiprinātājam ar savu autotransformatora izeju nepatīk induktīvi un kapacitatīvi elementi slodzē. Tāpēc ieliku 2 dB PI vājinātāju starpā, un tad signāls un impedance kļuva normāli.

Saslēdzot abus pastiprinātājus un filtru, kopējais pastiprinājums caurlaides joslā sanāca ~8 dB. Tas diezgan labi saskan ar teoriju - katram pastiprinātājam 6-8 dB, vājinātājs -2dB, filtrs kādi -2-4dB. 

Tālāk būtu skaisti noskaņot filtru, bet tur man pietrūkst mēraparatūras. Pagaidām iztikšu ar to, kas ir sanācis - aptuveni jau strādā  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Te pēdējā laikā ir modē stāstīt par topošajām konstrukcijām, tāpēc padalīšos ar savējo. Radioamatierisma sadaļā ir milzīgs panīkums - vien Inguss, šķiet, kaut kad pasen padalījās ar interesantiem uztvērējiem. 
> 
> Esmu gan samērā liels iesācējs radioamatierismā. Savulaik esmu izveidojis vienu reģeneratīvo uztvērēju uz lauktranzistoriem un vēl senāk vientranzistora FM uztvērēju no kāda veca Radio žurnāla. Tā kā diezgan aktīvi klausos īsviļņus, nolēmu ar jaunu sparu mesties iekšā. 
> 
> Mērķis konstrukcijai: 80 metru diapazona superheterodīna uztvērējs ar SSB demodulāciju. Visas izklaides mērķis ir maksimāli apgūt teorētiskus un praktiskus trikus, gūt pieredzi un izveidot pieklājīgi strādājošu iekārtu, kuru tad tālāk varētu uzlabot un tālāk papildināt līdz QRP transīverim. Sākumā, protams, taustos un vados tikai pēc labākās sirdsapziņas, jo pieredzes ir maz. Tātad šis būs viens no mēģinājumiem uzlekt augstāk par paši zināt ko.
> 
> Tātad, mani galvenie informācijas un iedvesmas avoti:
> 1) ARRL Handbook (amerikāņu radioamatieru līgas izdevums) - teorija, praktiskie shēmu piemēri
> 2) Wes Hayward & Co pieredze (grāmatas Experimental Methods in RF Design autori, kuras man diemžēl nav, taču viņiem ir vairākas publikācijas)
> ...


 googlee var paskatiit plashaak:
80m superhet receiver circuit
80m receiver circuit

----------


## karloslv

Žēl, ka interese ir tik graujoša. Pamazām cīnos tālāk - bija daudz problēmu ar zemējumu, ekranēšanu un ierosmi. 

Biju uztaisījis atsevišķu ekranētu kasti frontendam - jaucējam, abiem priekšpastiprinātājiem un filtram. Kastei 3 BNC konektori, RF in, VFO in un IF out. Nocīnījos diezgan ilgi, kamēr nācās visu, izņemot jaucēju, iznest no kastes ārā. Problēmas bija vairākas - gan noplūda heterodīna signāls (kurš diožu jaucējam ir diezgan spēcīgs), gan ierosinājās Reda slavētie priekšpastiprinātāji. Pamazām vienu pēc otras izķēru - priekšpastiprinātājam nepatika būt slogotam ar L veida impedanču salāgotāju (ierosinājās uz palielu >20MHz frekvenci), nācās slodzē pielikt vēl nelielu kapacitāti pret zemi. 

Brīvdienās pirmo reizi izdzirdēju SSB sarunas. Pagaidām švaki - kopējais pastiprinājums vēl jāpalielina (aizdomas, ka IF pastiprinātājs vēl nedod savus nominālos 60dB). Nezinu arī, cik tas labi vai slikti, bet slinkuma dēļ otrs jaucējs ir izpildīts uz diviem lauktranzistoriem kaskodes slēgumā. Prasītos arī kārtīgi noekranēt IF pastiprinātāju un BFO ģeneratoru. Varētu arī sākt domāt par pirmo PCB prototipu, jo izskatās, ka principā viss varētu strādāt.

----------


## JDat

Ko tu vari pateikt par Software Defined Radio? Ir vērts būvēt SDR vai labāk tomēr palikt pie klasikas?

----------


## karloslv

Baidos, ka tā pamatoti nevarēšu neko pateikt, bet - ir jau kārdinošas fīčas, piemēram, ļoti ērta jebkādu signālu demodulēšana, visāda veida indikatori, spektra analīze, utt. Gribi PSK, demodulē, gribi LSB vai ko eksotiskāku, uzraksti tikai algoritmu. Kaut kad vēlāk noteikti gribēšu pamēģināt, jo nekas daudz jau nav vajadzīgs, tikai kvadratūras mikseris uz kādiem 20-40 kHz. Vienīgi laptopam jābūt pie rokas. Kaut gan - var taču ņemt pats savu DSP saprogrammēt...

----------


## JDat

Tas ir Digitālistu sapnis: Nevajag kontūrus skaņot vai citādi čakarēties. Viss maziņš ar īsiem celiņiem. Uzģenerē tikai taisnstūri un pareizi sadali. Pārējo dators izdara. Bez maz vai antenas pieslēgšana pie EPJA ADC un ciklona.  ::

----------


## Didzis

karloslv, prieks , ka Tu lode un projekts nav apstājies. Tā pieredze, kuru gūsti, nav nekādīgi savādāk imācāma. Ja runa par modernajam tehnoloģijam, tad faktiski tā ir nākotne. Ne jau tapēc, ka klasisks uztverējs nedarbotos, bet pilsētas apstākļos ir tik daudz traucejumu, ka reali neko uztvert vairs nevar. Tad nu ņemam uztvērēju, kurā signāls uzreiz tiek padots uz digitālo pārveidotāju, novietojam to mežā mazā būdiņā, kur nav traucējumu, pa internetu vadam to parikti un klausamies, kas gaisā notiek. Interneta bija viens tāds projekts, kur varēja pat pieslēgties virtualajam uztvērējam, bet tā lkapa patreiz nedarbojas.
Galvenais, ka tāds uztvērējs sanak sausmīgi vienkars ar fantastiskām iespējam.
karloslv, man kačigarkā stāv viens P250 uztvērējs pilnā darba kartībā. Varbūt Tev ir interese. Es varu to pārdot par dzelžu vērtību(smags maita baigi), vai pret ko nebūt iemainīt.

----------


## JDat

> Interneta bija viens tāds projekts, kur varēja pat pieslēgties virtualajam uztvērējam, bet tā lkapa patreiz nedarbojas.


 Te ir daži tādi uztvērēji

Populārākais ir aizklapējies, jo autors pārvācas uz citām telpām fakultātē. Problēma smieklīga līdz asarām:
Savulaik nomira baroklis. Šie pieslēdza pie datora barokļa. Protams apr 100 kHz bija viss aizsmērēts ar traucējumiem. Tagad, kad pārvācās, šos iebāza telpā kurai nav logu. Kādreiz tā tepla bija noliktava.  ::  Čaļi vairājus mēmešus jau štuko kā izurb caurumus sienā uz izvilkt kabeli no antenas līdz uztvērējam.  :: 

A, tā, superīgs uztvērējs. Antena pie 100 megasamplu ADC. ADC pie FPGA pielikts Tur notiek daļēja digitāli softiska filtrēšana. Tad pa ehternet pie servera kurš apkalpo vairākus desmitus klausītāju.

----------


## karloslv

> Tas ir Digitālistu sapnis: Nevajag kontūrus skaņot vai citādi čakarēties. Viss maziņš ar īsiem celiņiem. Uzģenerē tikai taisnstūri un pareizi sadali. Pārējo dators izdara. Bez maz vai antenas pieslēgšana pie EPJA ADC un ciklona.


 It kā jā, bet izmaksas tomēr tādai platei palielas - visvairāk laikam maksā heterodīna sintezators. Savukārt pašam tādu taisīt - viss čakars ar mūsdienu ciparu mikroshēmām, nenormāli smalkajiem un amatierim nedraudzīgajiem korpusiem, turklāt čipi nav gluži Argusā nopērkami, bet jāmedī pa puspasauli. 

Bet te man analogais sapnis - viss ar rokām satīts un saprotamu detaļu sauja salodēta, turklāt nekādu eksotisku komponentu  ::  Es arī būvēju tādu, kuram faktiski neko nevajag skaņot - mūsdienu topoloģija vairs nav gluži tāda kā VEFiņos, kur pilns ar skaņojamajiem kontūriem alumīnija korpusos. 

Un vēl, cik saprotu, pēc jutības SDR tomēr stipri atpaliek (ja vien tā nemaksā stipri labu $$$), tomēr sintezatora troksnis, tad vēl dinamiskais diapazons - uztvērējam taču jāspēj korekti uztvert signāls no kādiem -100 dBm līdz kādiem 0 dBm... Tas vien ir 100000 reižu atšķirība spriegumā. Kurš ADC to spēj adekvāti apstrādāt? Neesmu skatījies, kā viņi to risina.

----------


## JDat

Sarakstījos ar vienu no būvētāju no Serbijas.... Šamais izmanto Ne5532 opiņus ar manuāli pārslēdzamu GAIN... Piedāvāju viņam izmantot SSM2019. Šis teica ka pamēģinās. Tur var automātiski eleganti GAIN regulēt. Sintezators? Pāņem taisnstūri no sovjetu ģeneratora. Vai sinusoīdu uztaisi kantainu un mizo. Kompim nav jāzin kāda ir frekvence, jo kompis darbojas tikai audio diapazonā. Interesanti tas, ka tā var uzbūvēt ne tikai uztvērēju, bet arī raidītāju ar praktiski jebkuru modulāciju. Korpusi. Itkā sarežģīti, bet... Čaļi taisa uz 74HC sērijas un NE5532 opiņem (viss elfā/argusā dabonams) līdz 30 MHz uztvērējus. Viss DIP korpusos... Kaut kur man bija linki. Es te esmu safanojies par 300 MHz. Atradu attiecīgas atslēgas farnelī. Tikai problēma ar to, ka, lai tiktu pie 300 MHz, vajag 1.2 GHz ģeneratoru un trigerus (dalītājus). Pārāk šerpi, lai es pavilktu.  ::  Ja saņemšos, tad uzķīmiķošu SDR kādreiz.

Tikai: KĀDREIZ, TĀLĀ NĀKOTNE, VARBŪT=visdrīzāk ka ne kad.  ::

----------


## Didzis

100dB jau mūsdienu mikrenem nav diapazons   ::  Ir laiks atteikties no MP40 tranzistoriem un pāriet uz modernākam detaļām   ::   Ja te atrastos vēl kad fans uz to moderno uztvērēju, tad man arī ir interesenti un varētu pasūtīt gan plati, gan arī pašu čipu lodēšanu kantorī, kurš ar to ņemas. Galus platei jau mēs paši mācētu pielodēt   ::   Nekas baigi dārgs arī tur nesaskries. Veči, ir tak divdesmit pirmais gadsimts un krievu detaļas izbeidzās  jau pirms divdesmit gadiem. Vajag būvēt kautko modernu. 
Jā, ja kādam vajag ģenerātoru līdz 30MHz tad man viens vecss pagaidām mētajas  viewtopic.php?f=6&t=6073  Baigi maisās ,vārda tiešā nozīmē, pa kajām un vakar sasitu sāpīgi mazo pirkstiņu. Būtu bijis vakar laiks, būtu jau izmetis ārā. Šodien vēl apžēlojos  ::

----------


## karloslv

Neviens tak nelieto MP40  ::  Šo uztvērēju tieši taisu ar domu, ka tajā ir modernas (bet analogas) idejas. Par P250 un ģeneratoru - paldies, ka piedāvā, bet man arī īsti hlamus negribas ieviest.

JDat - tak nokonvertē vispirms to 300 Mhz uz leju (ar nepārskaņojamu heterodīnu uz ~280 MHz) un tālāk darbojies ar HC vesels! Vecos labos jaucējus jau neviens nav atcēlis.

Par heterodīnu - nu ja jau taisa datorizētu uztvērēju, tad nelietot DDS sintezatoru ir kaut kā kreisi. Tak pulka ērtāk, no kompja vadi visu uztvērēju, iestati frekvenci utt. Vispār - uztaisiet kāds topiku, tur varētu vēl parunāt un apmainīties ar idejām.

----------


## JDat

Vot tieši par veco labo jaucēju arī domāju... DOMĀJU un gudri d***u nevis kaut ko daru lietas labā  :: 

Par ciparu vadību arī taisnība, bet.. No sākuma jāiedarbina sirds tam aparātam (Tayloe detector), tad jau var domāt par pribambasiem. To pašu heterodīnu ar VCO+PLL digitāli vadīt... Pirncipā sanāk ka jāskatās uz to padarīšanu no modulārā viedokļa...

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Vismaz labi, ka kādam ir interese. Ielikšu shēmas un tad varēs arī kaut ko labāk saprast.


 Ir, ir interese, turpini rakstīt!

----------


## karloslv

Mani interesē daži jautājumi par mērījumiem mājas apstākļos. Proti, gribu nomērīt IF pastiprinātāja (atgādinu, ka shēma ir te) pastiprinājumu. Mana doma bija paņemt BFO signālu (kurš ir 9MHz, tātad starpfrekvencē), pietiekami vājināt signālu un palaist caur pastiprinātāju, atslēdzot AGC. Pēc tam palielināt signāla līmeni un skatīties, kā AGC reaģē. Man pa rokai ir osciloskops (starp citu, kāda ir ieejas pretestība klasiskajam osciloskopa taustam? vajadzētu tak būt zemomīgai, ideāli pat 50 omu, lai saskaņots ar kabeli?).

Uztaisīju vājinātāju ar 3 atsevišķi ieslēdzamiem T posmiem (40, 20 un 10 dB) pēc šī kalkulatora, vienīgi rezistori man tur tikai no E12 rindas. No BFO man laukā nāk kādi 7 dBm (no galvas neatceros, mājās jāpamēra). To caur koaksiālo laižu uz vājinātāju, tālāk caur koaksiālo uz IF ieeju.

Nezinu gan, cik ļoti ticams būs rezultāts, jo man īsti nav veida, kā pārliecināties, ka vājinātāja izejā tiešām ir -63 dBm (milivolta daļas) signāls un vai kaut kur nenoplūst no paša BFO. Katru kaskādi atsevišķi arī nevaru korekti nomērīt, jo tām ir relatīvi augstomīgas izejas/ieejas.

----------


## ansius

hm, Jdat a kas tev liedz ieejā ielikt TV tuneri (http://hem.passagen.se/communication/sprec.html) kuram iekšā ir ir PLL i citi brīnumi, vadās caur i2s, un tālāk tad iegūtos 30-40MHz jau ar SDR apstrādāt?

----------


## Didzis

Oscilogrāfam ieejas pretestīma ir vismaz 1M, tā kā ieejā jāliek 50 omu slodze. Vispār jau jūtību mēra kalibrētam ģenerātoram samazinot izejas līmeni. Piemēram, es zinu, ka ja G4-116 ģenerātoram vājinatāju iesledz uz maksimumu un rokas rācija vēl ķer signālu, tad ar jūtību viss ir OK   ::  Jā, man vienmēr ir parsteigusi radioamatieru vēlme visu mērī bez mēraparātiem. Tak paņem no manis to veco ģenerātoru un nemokies. Kad beigsi projektu, varēsi kaut izmest. Man vienkarši žel paliek Tevis  ::   Ja ir interese, tad varu piedāvāt selektīvo voltmetru līdz 30MHz. Ir arī ārejais parslēdzamais dalītājs "izravēts" no kautkāda ģenerātora kurš darbojās līdz 200MHz. Vajadzētu būt uz 60dB, jo ir seši stāvokļi pārslēdzējam. Riktīga ekranēta profesionala dzelzs bundža.

----------


## karloslv

Tādā gadījumā neizprotu, kā signāls korekti var nonākt līdz oscilogrāfa ieejai pa koaksiālo kabeli ar 50 omu pretestību. Jābūt tak abos galos salāgotām un tieši 50 omiem, lai neatstarotos un neparādītos sazin kādas kompleksās pretestības. Audiofrekvencēs jā, bet radio?

A par mēraparātiem - nu nafig man milzīga dzelžu kaste vienai lietošanas reizei? Es tak tos 9 MHz ar vienu tranzistoru un kvarcu varu uzģenerēt un līmeni nomērīt (vot tev arī visa kalibrācija). Un tieši tā, kā saki, samazināšu izejas līmeni.

Man nav vēlmes visu izdarīt bez mēraparātiem, tieši otrādi, man patīk, kad ir skaidri mērījumi un pierādījumi. Vienkārši apsveru savas iespējas tos iegādāties un vajadzību tos turēt. Nu nenodarbošos es ar to tik bieži.

----------


## Didzis

Nu tapēc jau es esmu profesionāls elektroniķis, kurš vispirms nopērk mēraparātu un pēc tam būve konstrukciju, bet Tu amatieris, kurš cenšas iztikt bez meraparātiem. Tas jau nav nekas slikts un daudzi tā dara. Man vienkārši riebjas mocīties bez mēraparātiem. Paštaisītam ģenerātoram kā Tu uzzināsi izejas līmeni un frekvenci? 
Oscilogrāfs jau nav paredzēts skatīties signalus salgotās līnijās. Tādiem darbiem izmanto svipģenerātorus un spektra analizatorus ar 50 vai 75omu detektorgalvu. Oscilogrāfu parasti slēdz paralēli shēmai un tam speciāli ieeja ir augstomīga ar mazu kapacitati. Ja godīgi, tad nekad neesmu izmantojis oscilogrāfu radiouztvērēju shēmu regulēsanā, jo tam nav jēgas. Nav nekādas vajadzības skatīties augstfrekvences signalus kaut uz 10,7MHz frekvences, jo tur neko nevar ieraudzīt. Modulētu signālu pēta ar oscilogrāfu pēc demodulatora. Heterodīnam nav ko apskatīties ar oscilografu, jo tāpat zināms, ka tur būs sinusoīda. Ieejas kaskādēs oscilografs ir par nejūtīgu. Lai noregulētu uztvērēju un raidītāju vajag augstfrekvences signalģenerātoru, frekvenčmēru,  augstfrekvences voltmetru un oscilogrāfu. Es gan cenšos izmantot svipģenerātoru, jo ar to darbi veicas ātrāk. Ja gribi visu samērīt precīzi, tad Tev jābrauc ciemos pie manis .

----------


## karloslv

Tas jau ir labāks variants, Didzi  ::  Skatīšos, varbūt tiešām varētu samērīt. Vispirms jau jādabū tā konstrukcija līdz līmenim, kad nav kauns rādīt  ::

----------


## Didzis

Lai Tev vicas!

----------


## konis22

Vislabākais šim visam ir spektra analizators  ::

----------


## karloslv

Izrādās, ja rokas iztaisno, daudz kas sāk strādāt. Vēlreiz parēķināju spoles, ko biju satinis, un secināju, ka pilnīgi garām ir kvarca filtra impedances salāgošanas un jaucēja dipleksera spoles (L-metra man pagaidām nav). Kādas 5 reizes mazāka induktivitāte nekā vajadzīgs... kaut ko ne to būšu iemetis kalkulatorā. Pārrēķināju, trīsreiz pārbaudīju aprēķinus un pārtinu 4 spoles. 

Rezultātā viss aizgāja ideāli. Daudzās vainas, kas šķita katrā blokā, pēkšņi pazuda. Ne vairs priekšpastiprinātājs ierosinās, ne kvarca filtrs aizdomīgs, ne pastiprinājuma par maz, nav arī vainas otrajā jaucējā. Vakar klausījos visu dienu amatierus 20m un vakarā arī 80m diapazonā un priecājos. Nav man pareizo mēraparātu, bet pēc ņipruma un trokšņiem pagaidām izskatās vienā līmenī ar manu Degen 1102 uztvērēju. Toties nepareizo SSB blakus joslu noslāpē. 

Uztaisīju arī diapazona filtrus, citādi durvis ir plaši atvērtas jebkādiem traucējumiem. Lietoju pārskaņojamu cilpas antenu ar diviem pārslēdzamiem diapazoniem - 3.5-9 un 9-21 MHz (nosacīti 'nakts' un 'diena'). Pilsētas apstākļos ļoti noder, jo jebkurš garāks vads vienkārši savāks kaudzi ar traucējumiem, turklāt cilpai ir virziendarbība. Principā tāda antena jau ir labs filtrs un preselektors, taču, pieslēdzot ieejā īstu joslas filtru, trokšņi stipri samazinājās.

Bildēs antena, uztvērēja kopskats (nav redzami tikai abi heterodīni un jaucējs), balansētais jaucējs ar diplekseri (no kastītes pagaidām iznesti priekšpastiprinātāji un filtrs, bet tie ies atpakaļ), heterodīns, kvarca filtrs ar priekšpastiprinātājiem, starpfrekvences un audio pastiprinātājs:

  
 

Protams, pamazām domāju par PCB versiju, bet vēl ir padomā vairāki uzlabojumi un eksperimenti, un šādā izpildījumā tos daudz vieglāk veikt.

----------


## konis22

Tev tie kvarci no PAL blokiem vai kas cits???? Bija man viendien doma izmantot 25MHz kvarcus no tīklakartēm lai ko līdzīgu bet tas bija tikai idejas līmenī jo kā zināms pirmajai sf jābūt augstākai par beidzamā diapazona frekvenci un tad ar spoguleni nebūs problēmu  ::

----------


## karloslv

Ar spoguleni tāpat neredzu problēmu, tas ir tikai filtrēšanas jautājums. Manā gadījumā pat speciāli 20m un 80m ir savstarpējās spoguļfrekvences. 

Kvarci ir visparastākie 9 MHz kvarci no Latgalītes  ::  Sametu kopā mazu ģeneratoru un atlasīju līdzīgākos pēc frekvences. 

Ar 25 jau jāsāk skatīties, vai tie ir īsti 25 vai tikai 3. harmonika. Nezinu, vai kvarca filtrs strādā labi uz 3. harmonikas. Vari pamēģināt ar spektra analizatoru.

----------


## konis22

NU visos jaunajos transīveros pirmā sf ir ap 40 mhz un tad vainu 8 vai kā tā.Vecajos lietoja pirmo sf mainīgu un otra bija 500khz jo bija emf filtri tikai tādi praktiski dabūnami.Protams ka 25 mhz kvarci nav iespējams labākais risinājums bet tie ir tā biežāk pieejami jo vecas tīklakartes mētājas pilna garāža un jo pirmā sf ougstāka jo vieglāk strādāt ar ieejas filtriem kam nav jābūt tik augsta labuma.Protams paaugstinoties sf pazūd jūtība bet ar šisdienu tehnikas jūtībām var visko panākt.protams ka ja ir fmetrs un ģenerators tad kaut ar rfsimm var daudz sarēķināt un tad ko konstruēt.Esmu arī visko tādu buvējis bet tas bija sen  ::  Jauki ka vēl kāds to dara.

----------


## konis22

Reāli jau ssb var klausīties ar jebkuru AM uztvērēju tikai vajag vainu ģeneri uz starpfrekvences frekvenci +- 3khz ko var uzkombinēt no keramiskajiem filtriem un tad arī var dzirdēt.Vai nu vajag ģēnerēt tuvu uztveramajai f bet tas nav ērti.

----------


## karloslv

Nu, zapiņam arī var uzlikt lietos diskus. Bet tāpat nebūs ērtāk braukt. 

Transīveros pirmā starpfrekvence tik liela tāpēc, ka tie ir vispārējā pārklājuma uztvērēji, kas ļauj pārskaņoties jebkādi no 1-30 MHz, un tiem nav atsevišķu joslas filtru, tikai viens 30 MHz lowpass. Tad arī nākas lietot tik augstu starpfrekvenci un dubulto jaukšanu, un tad arī jācīnās ar ārpusjoslas trokšņiem. Neredzu vajadzību ko tādu darīt, ja taisa atsevišķiem diapazoniem paredzētu radio. Kādreiz visi par spogulenēm vaimanāja, jo izmantoja 455 kHz starpfrekvenci - skaidrs, ka tādā gadījumā jābūt labam preselektoram, lai kaut ko novājinātu megaherca attālumā.

Manā gadījumā IF=9 Mhz, un 4 Mhz spogulis ir 14 MHz. Parēķini pats jebkuru 3. kārtas joslas filtru, sanāks vismaz 60 dB vājinājums uz spoguli. Nu priekš kam man tur 40 Mhz starpfrekvence.

Manuprāt ar izlodētiem kvarciem nav ko ākstīties, tak veselu sauju var nopirkt par kādiem 2-3 latiem un atlasīt.

----------


## konis22

Taisnība jau daļēji tev ir bet tas ka nelieto reselektoru ja ir augsta sf tas gan tā nav.ats kad ķidāju savu 840 redzēju ka tur katram diaazonam ir savs ieejas filtrs kas komutējās attiecīgajam bandam.Manā skatijumā tik augsta sf ir tikai taēc ka uztverot vai raidot ir izmantoti dds sintezatori un ja sf ir ap 40 mhz tad lai diapazonu pārklātu ierosinātājam ir jātinas no 40-70 mhz un tā arī ja raida netiek izstaroti visādi trokšņi un harmonikas.Arī uztverot nav tik daudz hlopatu ar precīziem filtru skaņojumiem. ::  bet tas tā tikai starp citu  ::  
Par tiem z runājot protams ka tirgū tie neko nemaksā.Mazn tāda aizdoma ka tas tavs kvarca filtrs ir nācis no viena radiožūrnāla uztvērēja aizmirsu nosaukumu.Tur reiz bija kas tāds uz 9 mhz.
Galvenais lai iet.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Izrādās, ja rokas iztaisno, daudz kas sāk strādāt. Vēlreiz parēķināju spoles, ko biju satinis, un secināju, ka pilnīgi garām ir kvarca filtra impedances salāgošanas un jaucēja dipleksera spoles (L-metra man pagaidām nav). Kādas 5 reizes mazāka induktivitāte nekā vajadzīgs... kaut ko ne to būšu iemetis kalkulatorā. Pārrēķināju, trīsreiz pārbaudīju aprēķinus un pārtinu 4 spoles. 
> 
> Rezultātā viss aizgāja ideāli. Daudzās vainas, kas šķita katrā blokā, pēkšņi pazuda. Ne vairs priekšpastiprinātājs ierosinās, ne kvarca filtrs aizdomīgs, ne pastiprinājuma par maz, nav arī vainas otrajā jaucējā. Vakar klausījos visu dienu amatierus 20m un vakarā arī 80m diapazonā un priecājos. Nav man pareizo mēraparātu, bet pēc ņipruma un trokšņiem pagaidām izskatās vienā līmenī ar manu Degen 1102 uztvērēju. Toties nepareizo SSB blakus joslu noslāpē. 
> 
> Uztaisīju arī diapazona filtrus, citādi durvis ir plaši atvērtas jebkādiem traucējumiem. Lietoju pārskaņojamu cilpas antenu ar diviem pārslēdzamiem diapazoniem - 3.5-9 un 9-21 MHz (nosacīti 'nakts' un 'diena'). Pilsētas apstākļos ļoti noder, jo jebkurš garāks vads vienkārši savāks kaudzi ar traucējumiem, turklāt cilpai ir virziendarbība. Principā tāda antena jau ir labs filtrs un preselektors, taču, pieslēdzot ieejā īstu joslas filtru, trokšņi stipri samazinājās.
> 
> Bildēs antena, uztvērēja kopskats (nav redzami tikai abi heterodīni un jaucējs), balansētais jaucējs ar diplekseri (no kastītes pagaidām iznesti priekšpastiprinātāji un filtrs, bet tie ies atpakaļ), heterodīns, kvarca filtrs ar priekšpastiprinātājiem, starpfrekvences un audio pastiprinātājs:
> 
>   
> ...


 Malacis.... ciitiigi esi pastraadaajis  ::

----------


## Gaija_5D

Var būt var pamēģināt šāda principa antēnu. download/file.php?id=2444

----------


## karloslv

Pēc pailgas ņemšanās beidzot ieguvu baudāmu heterodīna shēmu. Protams, tādu ir simtiem, un varētu vienkārši atkārtot kādu esošu, bet - elementi vienmēr pa rokai ir citi, un gribas arī izprast, kas kā darbojas. Apvienoju labāko, ko varēju atrast - Vačkara ģeneratoru, kas izceļas ar labu stabilitāti un mazu troksni, bufera pakāpi, kas atsien ģeneratoru no jaudas kaskādes, un lineāru jaudas kaskādi ar pretestības transformāciju. Parēķināju, pasimulēju un sapratu, kā A klase strādā, un kā taupīt enerģiju - jāslogo ar lielu izejas pretestību un tad jātransformē uz vēlamo. Vadīt 50 omus pa tiešo no kolektora ir lieki sildīt atmosfēru. 

Pašam ģeneratoram ar R2 pieregulēju minimālo strāvu, lai tas strādātu (ap 1 mA). Tad arī siltums izdalīsies minimāls un minimāli izskaņos frekvenci, uzsildot tranzistoru, kondensatorus un spoli. Visi kondensatori, no kuriem atkarīga frekvence, ir NP0 tipa (C4, C2, C3, C9, C5). C4 sastāv no 4 paralēliem 330p kondensatoriem (triks, kas arī palielina stabilitāti). C11 ir iezīmēts nosacīti - maiņkondensators 12-440 pF ir apkarināts ar vairākiem kondensatoriem, lai iegūtu vēlamo kapacitātes diapazonu.

Jaudas kaskādē nekā eksotiska, ja nu vienīgi Q3 nav kapacitatīvi atdalīts no Q2, un to darba punktus iestāda jau no 5V stabilizētā sprieguma. Lai arī tas varbūt izskatās pēc Darlingtona, manuprāt nekā tamlīdzīga, jo pēc līdzstrāvas Q2 pilnīgi noteikti ir atsevišķa kaskāde (R4 nosaka Q2 miera strāvu). Shēma strādā līdzvērtīgi, ja ievieš atdalošo kondensatoru un uzstāda Q3 darba punktu, un, ja jau strādā līdzvērtīgi, tad kāpēc taisīt sarežģītāk.

R5 regulē miera strāvu (15-20 mA atkarībā no izejas līmeņa) un R6 nosaka izejas līmeni (diožu jaucējam tipiski 7-13 dBm, kas ir 5-20 mW jeb 0.5-1 Vrms). R11 uzstāda izejas pretestību 50 omi, kas esot nepieciešama diožu jaucējam (bez R11 izejas pretestība ir tikai kādi 10 omi). Arī ap šo vajadzēja kādu brīdi pameditēt, lai saprastu, kā tas strādā.

----------


## emos

Interesanti par to trafiņa bloķēšanas lietderību ar R11. Lai dabūtu 50 omu izeju pietiktu 9:2 trafiņa vietā likt 9:4 vai 2:1 un būtu 50 omi bez tā R11 lietošanas un papildus zudumiem. Pie tam vajadzētu samazināt pastiprinājumu (arī strāvas patēriņš samazinātos) samzinot R5, R6, vai R6 izmetot. Vienīgi varbūt tas R11 dod papildu atsaisti - līdzīgs efekts kā liekot vājinātāju izejā. Jā bet tad jau varbūt labāk noņemt R11 un likt 39 omu R izejā ??? Teoretiski lielas starpības nav, bet kā ir praktiski ??

----------


## karloslv

O, beidzot kāds kaut ko jautā  :: 

Kā es saprotu kopemitera shēmu - tā izejā strādā kā strāvas ģenerators. Galu galā kolektors cenšas uzturēt noteiktu strāvu atkarībā no bāzes strāvas. Līdz ar to izejas pretestība ir vienāda ar slodzes pretestību. Es, godīgi sakot, īsti nezinu, cik svarīgi tur ir tie 50 omi. Galu galā diožu gredzens ir nelineāra slodze un tur tā pretestība ir stipri nosacīta. Es vismaz nekādu starpību nedzirdēju ar/bez R11, ar pareizu izejas pretestību un nepareizu, ar lielāku/mazāku līmeni, taču spektra analizatora man nav. Nezinu arī, cik tas ietekmē jaucēja noturību pret intermodulāciju. Principā jau diožu jaucējs strādā tīri kā slēdzis un tur nevajadzētu tādām niansēm neko mainīt.

Par papildus zudumiem piekrītu. Jāatzīstas, ka es sekoju maģijas kultam, jo skatījos, ka respektabli amatieri tādas pretestības liek (tas pats Wes Hayward), atradu savu izskaidrojumu un tam noticēju  :: 

Starp citu, kā tev sanāk, ka 9:4 vai 2:1 dotu 50 omu izejas pretestību? Kolektorā taču nav 200 omu izejas pretestība, pēc manas saprašanas. Un kāpēc 39 omi?

Ar transformatora koeficientu ir tā, ka tas ir pieļaujams diezgan šaurās robežās, ja kaskādei ir dots izejas spriegums un ieejas spriegums. Padomā - man izejā vajag noteiktus dBm jeb mV pie 50 omu slodzes. Konkrēti 1V un 20 mA. Tātad ar trafu varu šo spriegumu un strāvu mainīt uz kolektora. Manā gadījumā 4,5V un 4,5mA, un kolektors "redz" 1 kiloomu trafa pusē paralēli ar R11. Reāli kolektorā R11 dēļ plūst divreiz lielāka maiņstrāva. Tā kā tā ir vidējā kvadrātiskā strāva, tad uz kolektora miera strāvai būtu jābūt jau saviem 2*4,5*1.4 jeb ~15 mA, linearitātei 20 mA. Tāds ir mans darba režīms. Otrs faktors linearitātei ir minimālais spriegums uz kolektora 12-4,5*1.4 = 6V. Varētu ar trafu vēl vairāk mazināt strāvu un celt spriegumu uz kolektora, bet tad jau parādās nelinearitāte Vce dēļ. Vismaz tā man sanāca, ilgi simulējot variantus un parēķinot uz papīra  ::  Savukārt pastiprinājums (R5 un R6) izriet jau tīri no ieejas sprieguma (savi 200 mV uz Q2 emitera).

----------


## emos

Šobrīd taisu līdzīgu pašizklaides projektiņu - 20m SSB TRX: IF = 11,059 MHz, 1.jaucējs šobrīd diožu gredzens, tad +6db amp ar BF245 reverss (kopējs aizvars RX, izteces atkārtotājs TX), rezonanses; 6Q filtrs. 
       Tālākajai shēmas daļai pamatideja nāk no "Cumbria designs T2", bet laikam tomēr viss būs citādi - modulators ar demodulātoru atsevišķi un savādāki. Starpfrekvences pastiprinātāju šobrīd testēju ar 1* BF998 (dod +32db pēc sprieguma un vismaz tik pat P, pastiprinājums regulējas par 48dB) un RX demodulatoru ar tādu pašu.
       Tā ka ir interese par Jūsu projekta panākumiem, niansēm u.c. arī ! Vai vasara netraucē ?    ::

----------


## karloslv

Labāk pāriesim uz Tu, ja nav iebildumu, citādi neērti jutīšos  :: 

Vasara nedaudz traucē, un projekts šobrīd ir izjaukts pa sastāvdaļām, lai saliktu nopietnākā korpusā. Korpusa veidošana ir ievilkusies, tāpēc netieku pie eksperimentiem. Sāku arī dažus moduļus miniaturizēt uz plānā tekstolīta, ar nazi izgriežot sektorus, un lietojot SMT detaļas, kur vien iespējams. No vienas puses, būtu labi izkodināt kādu platīti, bet nav vēl pārliecības, ka tas ir galējais variants.

Vispār pirms izjaukšanas biju nedaudz neapmierināts un līdz galam nesapratu, kas tieši dažos gadījumos rada ierosmi. Nortona pastiprinātāji man uzvedas ļoti cimperlīgi, laikam prasās pēc labākas ekranēšanas. Vēl variants, ka viņiem nepatīk ieejas vai izejas pretestības. Viņiem ieejas pretestība ir faktiski proporcionāla izejas pretestībai, un ļoti vāji atsaistīta. Savukārt kvarca filtrs vismaz simulācijā uzvedas neganti pat caurlaides joslā - ieejas pretestība lēkā no 120 līdz 300, ārpus joslas pat >500 omi.

Starpfrekvences plate mani arī īsti neapmierina. BF245 ir pamaza vadītspēja (kā pareizi latviski dēvē transconductance?) - manuprāt, ap 4-6 mS. Savukārt oriģinālais dizains paģēr J310 ar 12 mS. It kā varētu palielināt aizvara pretestības, bet tad izteces drosele jau sāk šuntēt. Tagad pārtaisīju uz divām kaskādēm ar to pašu pieminēto BF998 (kā Wes Hayward 'A Progressive Communications Receiver'), kam g=20mS, bet neesmu vēl pamēģinājis.

Nedaudz sāku atteikties no 50 omu sistēmas. Tos pašus Nortona pastiprinātājus var darbināt režīmā Zout=4*Zin, tad pirmais pēc jaucēja 50 omus transformē par 200 omiem, tas iet uz filtru, tad pēc filtra nākamais nortons ar 200 omu ieejā, 800 izejā, un tas jau tālāk uz BF998. Man sāk nepatikt pārāk daudz impedances salāgošanas kaskāžu.

Miniaturizēju arī transformatoru gredzenus, pārejot uz lētiem un pieejamiem RFI slāpēšanas gredzeniem. Tur neredzēju būtisku atšķirību darbībā. Varbūt vari pakomentēt par šādu variantu?

Padomāju arī par citiem diapazoniem. Ar 9 MHz IF varu nosegt 20m un 80m, tad piejaucot pie heterodīna 11MHz, varu nosegt 40m, piejaucot 7MHz, 15m. Bet laikam vispirms jāatgriežas pie moduļiem uz galda, jāpiedabū tie strādāt.

Par TRX man vēl par agru sapņot, lai gan esmu par to padomājis. 

Kādi Tev ir mēraparāti visām šīm izklaidēm?

----------


## emos

Šitai konstrukcijai pārsvarā lietoju AF signālģeneratoru un AF milivoltmetru. Bieži labi palīdz arī portatīvais īsviļņu uztvērējs - var lietot kā f-metru ar precizitāti līdz pat daži 10Hz, ja tā SSB heterodīnu iestata pēc apraides staciju nesējiem. Jā, signāla ģeneratoru tiešām nav lielu problēmu lietot paštaisītu kā tavā gadījumā, bet bez AF milivoltmetra gan neiztikt - oscilim (pat super-puper variantam) ieeja nebūs ar 1pF utt. Agrāk lietoju arī paštaisītu AF milivoltmetru (kaut kādā 92 gada Radio žurnālā bija ar diodes nelinearitātes kompensēšanu, OP a.s. slēdzot otru tādu pašu diodi) - ļoti labs, tik šobrīd diapazonu pārslēga slēdzis salūzis un kamēr ir cits strādājošs - nav vajadzības.

Transconductance latviski netulko, bet lieto terminu - "stāvums" - ar to saprotot tranzistora pārvades raksturlīknes stāvumu un mērvienība ir mA/V, kas ir tie paši mS, krieviem vēl čoināks tas parametra nosaukums: крутьизна. Jā BF998 ir kruts verķis - 20 - 28 mA/V. Tāpēc arī labs pastiprinājums. Kaskodes shēmā neredzu nekādu lielu jēgu -galvenais trūkums tāds pats kā divaizvaru lauķim - samazinot pastiprinājumu, regulējot Ug2, strauji samazinās Id, kas nesola labu linearitāti. 

Paskatījos Icom, Kenwood, Yeasu un Alinco shēmas - tur RX IF stāv tie paši visādi divaizvaru lauktranzistori. RX pirmie jaucēji (vienmēr atsevišķi no TX) ar 2 vai 4 lauķiem, ja 2, tad bieži - aktīvā režīmā un nekādu skaņojamu "diplekseru", visas pretest''ibas salāgojas ar transformatoriem, arī rezonanses kontūriem.

Kādi tieši bija pirms / ir tagad tie transformatoru gredzeni (marka, izmērs..)?

Vēl ir tāds maģisks triks kā palielināt lauķa (kaut vai BF245) "transconductance" - saslēgt 2 paralēli (vēlams ar līdzīgu Idss)   ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Tai augstāk redzamajā shēmā dumums saslēdzot D2 un C9 vienkārši tāpat vien virknē nevienam acīs nekrīt?

----------


## Isegrim

> lieto terminu - "stāvums" - ar to saprotot tranzistora pārvades raksturlīknes stāvumu un mērvienība ir mA/V, kas ir tie paši mS, krieviem vēl čoināks tas parametra nosaukums: крутьизна


 Kрутизна/Steilheit/stāvība - tāds tas termins. Ar pliku transkonduktanci saprotam apgrieztu lielumu iekšējai pretestībai.

----------


## emos

To: AndrisZ: Jā esi acīgs, es ar pamanīju. Bet nu tā tak vienkārši drukas kļūda - trūkst viens rezistors.

To Isegrim: viss pareizi, tikai pat daži ražotāji jauc pedāļus savās datu lapās, tapēc nebij man doma piesieties šai niansei, galvenais, ka saprotam, ko autors ar to bija domājis.

----------


## habitbraker

> Interesanti par to trafiņa bloķēšanas lietderību ar R11. Lai dabūtu 50 omu izeju pietiktu 9:2 trafiņa vietā likt 9:4 vai 2:1 un būtu 50 omi bez tā R11 lietošanas un papildus zudumiem. Pie tam vajadzētu samazināt pastiprinājumu (arī strāvas patēriņš samazinātos) samzinot R5, R6, vai R6 izmetot. Vienīgi varbūt tas R11 dod papildu atsaisti - līdzīgs efekts kā liekot vājinātāju izejā. Jā bet tad jau varbūt labāk noņemt R11 un likt 39 omu R izejā ??? Teoretiski lielas starpības nav, bet kā ir praktiski ??


 
Vai tad vinji nav jaapalielina, lai samazinaatu Au?

----------


## karloslv

> Tai augstāk redzamajā shēmā dumums saslēdzot D2 un C9 vienkārši tāpat vien virknē nevienam acīs nekrīt?


 
Hm, pagaidiet, es atzīšu godīgi, ka ne līdz galam esmu sapratis, kā strādā divi varikapi pretslēgumā, un C9 liku tāpēc, lai samazinātu kopējo kapacitātes izmaiņas diapazonu. Tur ir vajadzīgs līdzsprieguma atsaites rezistors pret zemi?

EDIT: Izgulējos un visu sapratu, protams, augšējam varikapam nav nekāda sprostsprieguma. Mana laža, ko ielaidu arī konstrukcijā. Tā ir, kad dažas lietas dara pirmo reizi.

Un jā.. neklusējiet, ja pamanāt lažu. Citādi man rodas ilūzija, ka es visu saprotu.

----------


## karloslv

Nu, par diplekseriem onkulis Reds stāsta, ka tādi stāv profesionālā un pat militārā tehnikā (http://cqham.ru/rb/rb9.html u.tml.), bet nu katram var būt sava cemme. Labumi, cik saprotu, no tā divi - 1) nevajadzīgās komponentes nesāk traucēt sekojošajam pastiprinātājam, 2) korekta 50 omu slodze jaucējam ļoti plašā diapazonā. Tā 50 omu slodze esot dikti svarīga diožu jaucējam, varbūt aktīvajiem jaucējiem ar lauktraņiem nav tik svarīgi, un tur alternatīva platjoslas pastiprinātājs ar rezonanses slodzi. Tā vismaz es to saprotu.

----------


## zulu

tas viss ir teoretiska spriedelēšana ! vai no klātesošajiem kāds kaut reizi ir sazinājies 80m bendā ? vai kāds saprot kas tur tagat notiek ? 
YL...
73!

----------


## karloslv

Es jūtu, ka kāds mēģina te iebāzt savu (pārākuma?) attieksmi ar repliku "teorētiska spriedelēšana". Šī tēma ir par radiouztvērēju, nevis par raidīšanu. Visādi citādi - priecīgus Ziemassvētkus un visiem mierīgāku prātu.

----------


## zulu

mūsdienās parasti uztvērējs raidītājs apvienoti vienā (TRX).un tiem uztvērēji nav tie sliktākie.tapec vados tikai no savas pieredzes.tapēc jau pajautāju tik āķīgi  ::  lieta tāda ka pilsētās uz 80 un zemāk trokšņu līmenis ir 59un 5 vismaz
te pat ir mans video var paklausīties

----------


## karloslv

Mana interese ir izveidot pašam uztvērēju un saprast nianses. Tas, ko var nopirkt gatavu, mani īpaši nesaista - pirmkārt dārgi, otrkārt nav interesanti. Par trokšņiem lieliski esmu informēts, esmu gan ar aparatūru strādājis, gan izstudējis pārdesmit amatieru un profesionālās transīveru shēmas. Nezinu, kas tur āķīgs, vienkārši augstāks trokšņu fons un viss, attiecīgi pietiek ar zemākas jutības antenām uztveršanai, un bieži vien var un pat vajag lietot vājinātāju. 

Pirmā nodaļa Reda grāmatā (http://cqham.ru/rb/ris1_2.gif):

----------


## zulu

izlasi pastu!

----------


## zulu

kā tu domā ar cik lielu jaudu tad raida radio amatieris? ja es vājināšu antenas signālu tad vispār nevienu DX-su nedabūt!  ::  ja esi strādājis kāds tev kols?  ::

----------


## karloslv

Vecīt, es nesaprotu, ko tu gribi man pateikt. Šī ir radiouztvērēja tēma. UZTVĒRĒJA. Kāds sakars ar raidīšanu? Es arī par vājinātāju skaidri pateicu - UZTVERŠANAI. Uztverošajai antenai. Par raidīšanu nav runas. Uztverošai antenai ir pavisam citas prasības.

Es nezinu, kas tev tur konkrēti ir uzlikts, pēc fotogrāfijām nezīlēju. Varbūt baluns, varbūt jebkas cits, kāda man tur daļa. Tagad šī tēma pārvērtīsies par praktisko spriedelēšanu un mērīšanos?

----------


## zulu

apsveicu!tikai neaizmirsti ka uztverošajās antenās arī tas ir !piemēram tv antenās to vari atrast

----------


## Obsis

BFR96A stāv rakstīts 500 MHz ir 2,4 dB. Nav slikti, taču Rīgā attiistiitajiem kt3107 arī bija 3 dB. Protams var piekrist, ka 0,6 dB arī ir manta.

----------


## Obsis

Par jutības robežu: tā kā Naikvista kungs smagi atkarīgs no temperatūras, tad mūsdienu tehnika ļauj par ļoti sakarīgām naudiņām 20-30Ls robežās ieejas trani atsaldēt. Labākie Peltjē (Peltier) kūleri spēj radīt līdz 110 grādu pārritienu. |Tiesa tas prasa ūdeni, bet arī ar gaisa dzesi no kompja videokartes ar 8 siltumtrubām (heatpipes) var sasniegt -45C pie Spānijas tropiskās vasaras ar +40 ēnā. Katrā ziņā no tiem izvēlētajiem 2,4 dB droši pusi ja ne vairāk var nodabūt nost.

----------


## karloslv

Kungi, jūs te visu pareizi stāstāt, tikai ņe po adresu. Zulu vienkārši grib pamācīt visus pa labi pa kreisi - kāds man te sakars ar balunu? Es orientējos, kā antenas strādā, paldies. Bet obsis laikam jau uz jauno gadu ieķellējis  ::  Man te galīgi nevajag tos trokšņu decibelus, tak kā jau minēja, dabas un cilvēku trokšņi tur tāpat visu pārsit ar uzviju. Ja runātu par >30MHz, tad jau tur var šādi ālēties. Visiem laimīgu jauno  ::

----------


## Obsis

RE:"" Bet obsis laikam jau uz jauno gadu ieķellējis  :: ""
Nu pirmkārt, uztvērēja ieejas tranis ir tas, kas nosaka 99,999999% no rezultāta, tāpēc Tev vajag gan, pat tad, ja pats to neapzinies.
Otrkārt, ne 2,4, ne 3 dB vispār ir labs rādītājs tikai 80~to gadu tehnikas izpratnē.
Piemēram, nule pamanīju, ka C3198, ko visu laiku lietoju pa labi pa kreisi kā vienkārši labus atslēgas režīma traņus ir ar trokšņu rādītāju: intervālā starp 1 dB un 10 dB. Tātad atlasot no kastītes rokas režīmā, vari panākt desmitiem vai pat simtiem reižu labāku tāluztveršanas iespēju, nekā ar izvēlēto risinājumu.

----------


## Didzis

Nebūs vis taisnība par to trokšņu līmeni. Uz īsajiem viļņiem ir tāds dabīgu un tagad arī mākslīgu traucējumu fona līmenis, ka baigā jūtība ar supermaziem trokšņiem nav vienkārši vajadzīga. Daudz svarīgaks ir ieejas kaskādes dinamiskais diapazons. Cita lieta,kad vajag pastiprināt digitālās TV decimetru viļņu signālu. Tur gan jāizmanto tranzistori ar trokšņiem zem 1dB, bet tas jau cits stāsts. Ja godīgi, tad es vispār nesaprotu,ko tur štukot. Paņemam tādu tranzistoru, kādu Kenwood vai cits nopietns ražotājs izmanto un nelauzam galvu. Tāpat neko labāku neizgudrosi un arī labāku shēmu neuztaisīsi.

----------


## karloslv

Obsi, Didzis visu pareizi saka. Zem 15 MHz visam uztvērējam ir pilnīgi pieļaujams trokšņu faktors (NF) 10-15 dB, un mazāks gluži vienkārši neko nemainīs. Īsviļņu augšējā galā parasti taisa NF 6-9 dB. Es zinu, ka to pārsvarā nosaka pirmā pakāpe. Taču trokšņi ir tik lieli, ka vissvarīgākais ir dinamiskais diapazons. Tāpēc NAV vajadzīgas un pat ir kaitīgas maztrokšņojošas ieejas pakāpes īsviļņu uztvērējos - tās tikai pastiprina signālu līdz kropļojuma līmenim. Ieejā pirmā pakāpe pilnīgi mierīgi var būt jaucējs ar 6 dB NF un vājinājumu. Palasi Reda ievadu: http://cqham.ru/rb/rb1.html

Mazāks NF ir lietderīgs tikai tad, ja antenas pastiprinājums ir mazs (piemēram, mazizmēra cilpa). Tad, protams, trokšņu slieksnis atrodas daudz zemāk.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Manuprāt, runājot par trokšņiem, vēlams būtu, ja uztvērējam varētu mainīt pastiprinošo pakāpju skaitu, jo tad var panākt vēlamo past. Koef. Ar minimāliem paštrokšņiem.

----------

